# Brad and Angelina have a Baby Girl!



## luckyme (May 27, 2006)

LOS ANGELES - In what was arguably the most anticipated delivery in the world, Angelina Jolie gave birth to Brad Pitt’s daughter Saturday in Africa, Pitt’s publicist announced.

“The night of May 27, 2006 in Namibia, Africa, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt welcomed their daughter Shiloh Nouvel Jolie-Pitt. No further information is being given,” publicist Cindy Guagenti said in a statement.

No photographs were being released, she added.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 28, 2006)

I just think of the battle of shiloh, when i hear that name.


----------



## Juneplum (May 28, 2006)

she's going to be such a beautiful baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm happy for them


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 28, 2006)

I think of the movie/book Shiloh, about the beagle.


----------



## Wattage (May 28, 2006)

This baby is going to be the hottest piece of female ass the ever graced the face of the earth!!


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_This baby is going to be the hottest piece of female ass the ever graced the face of the earth!!




_

 
That was really funny!


----------



## JesusShaves (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_This baby is going to be the hottest piece of female ass the ever graced the face of the earth!!




_

 
imagine if the two most ridiculously good looking couple have a fugly looking child? lol just a thought... though i dont think that will happen

congrats to them!!!!yeay!


----------



## Escada_Lover (May 28, 2006)

Aww how sweet!

I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_imagine if the two most ridiculously good looking couple have a fugly looking child? lol just a thought... though i dont think that will happen

congrats to them!!!!yeay!_

 

lol that always happens


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_imagine if the two most ridiculously good looking couple have a fugly looking child? ......_

 
Exactly.  That's what I always think when people go on and on about how beautiful their baby will be.  If people remember correctly Angelina was very odd looking as a child.  She has really grown into her beauty.  Brad, I don't know.  But I will say that I'll just wait until the baby gets a few months older and then see.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_This baby is going to be the hottest piece of female ass the ever graced the face of the earth!!




_

 
That was so frickin' hilarious!  LMAO!


----------



## Shawna (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_imagine if the two most ridiculously good looking couple have a fugly looking child? lol just a thought... though i dont think that will happen
_

 
I don't know.  When hubby and I were in prenatal classes, there was this one couple who was gorgeous.  Like movie star gorgeous.  After we all had our babies, we had a reunion and they had the ugliest kid I have ever seen.  EVER.  She looked like a little monkey crossed with Elmer Fudd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I  hope she grew into all her wrinkles and ears lol.


----------



## kalikutes (May 29, 2006)

you never know. some kids from two pretty parents end up being nasty!!!! have you seen some of those celebrity kids. yeah some need help!!!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (May 30, 2006)

glad im not the only one that thinks some kids can be ugly... well babies...

its reported that the baby has brads nose and brown tufts of hair... and is _beautiful_.  Now i say that with caution... as some people think ALL babies are beautiful, i would like to disagree, big eyes can be pretty but when they look like they are about to explode outta the tiny head... thats just freaky!!


----------



## Wattage (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_glad im not the only one that thinks some kids can be ugly... well babies...

its reported that the baby has brads nose and brown tufts of hair... and is beautiful.  Now i say that with caution... as some people think ALL babies are beautiful, i would like to disagree, big eyes can be pretty but when they look like they are about to explode outta the tiny head... thats just freaky!!_

 

ITA!! I always get burned for this, but some babies are ugly!! I think Brangelina's baby will be super hot when older - all that chiseled bone structure and those lips - how can it not!!?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am totally on your side about ugly babies, esp newborns. Sorry ladies, I dunno what's wrong with me!! They are all limp and red... I like it when they are a few months old with some fat and hair!!

OK... I am running for the hills now!!! 8)


----------



## JesusShaves (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_ITA!! I always get burned for this, but some babies are ugly!! I think Brangelina's baby will be super hot when older - all that chiseled bone structure and those lips - how can it not!!?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am totally on your side about ugly babies, esp newborns. Sorry ladies, I dunno what's wrong with me!! They are all limp and red... I like it when they are a few months old with some fat and hair!!

OK... I am running for the hills now!!! 8)_

 
LMAO! IM RUNNING WITH YOU THEN!!! They look like old people... hmm... maybe thats where the idea of reincarnation originated from? its a vicious cycle!

i notice people that say "all babies are beautiful" are not the ones that have seen what i've seen... when ever i hear that phrase it ALWAYS sounds forced, which is why i dont believe that!


----------



## Peach_patch (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone...sometimes a cute baby is something that only a mother can think is "cute". 
Angelina was definately an odd looking kid. Sometimes people need time to fill out and attain their beauty. I find that some people's beauty also peaks at different times. 
Lauren Hutton for example at about 50 to me is better looking now than she ever has been.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

man...i really wish Angelina had picked someone gorgeous to concieve a child with...her genes have SO much potential for beauty, but Brad's genes just..um..._don't_ haha. wow, i'm terrible.

really though, i can't wait to see what this kid looks like when it's like...my age. Angelina is AMAZINGLY GORGEOUS..i agree totally with wattage on this one


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2006)

Her name is Shiloh Pitt.. Pilot Shitt??  Poor kid.. anyways here is link to a picture of the baby..  Definately her lips!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2006)

I didn't put the heart on..its from perezhilton.com


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2006)

thank Jesus that lip gene carried on!


----------



## Masucci (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm sorry... they both make me want to hurl.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jun 8, 2006)

awww shes cute. I was scared she was going to turn out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. lol


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 8, 2006)

There's more pictures on Perez's site.

Gotta agree-- kid is cute.  Jennifer Aniston really did lose money on this one.  I think that they also said that Shiloh has Brad's blue eyes too.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 9, 2006)

To be honest, the baby looks like a baby.  LOL!  All babies kinda look the same at that age.  We'll have to wait awhile longer to see if she is the beauty everyone expects.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 18, 2006)

babies look like babies lol on most you cant even tell if their a girl or a boy! lol
cant really see what they'll look like until their 2


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_babies look like babies lol on most you cant even tell if their a girl or a boy! lol
cant really see what they'll look like until their 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I know I'm gonna stir up many a gal when I say this, buuuutttt.....I don't think babies are cute!!!!!!  In fact, some of them are even kinda ugly!!! Is that horrible???!!!! However...I think they're adorable when they're around two or three..._that's_ when I want to be around them!


----------

